# some of my quilts



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I finally learned to put photos on the pc and got them to photbucket:bouncy: but still don't know how to copy and paste. So...I wrote down the ip addy to type here so if you want to have a look, here it is

http://s810.photobucket.com/home/WVTerri

Hope it works!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Here you go~~


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Beautiful colors and a nice variety of patterns!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Well, thank you!! The first one is the one that I know everyone will be interested in.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

love them all and thank you for taking care of that first one for us all


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

WOW! Those are wonderful!

And yes, thank you for taking care of the first one...it's fabulous!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

These are really great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! I'm quilt intoxicated! I can't believe how beautiful these are.
Do you offer them for purchase?
Anne


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Lovely!

I really like the cardinals!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Those are all beautiful, but I have to agree that the first one is extra special  The colors all came together so well on that one.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for all the kind words.

Yes, some of them are for sale.

The cardinal quilt is a needle turned, hand appliqued original pattern that I made for my former mil. She collects cardinals.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Terri - wonderful work! Such an eye for color and placement. 
Love what you did with the first one. :dance:

then the 2nd one with the brick shapes going around narrow dividers - seems you've done it two or three times. What's that block's name? I do like it.
And the one that looks like a hill with strips in it - neat, reminds me of bargello.

Great work, and tallpines thanks for getting the photos here.

Angie


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Wow, beautiful work! Thanks for showing them and for sewing the first one together! My goodness, do you have time for anything else, like sleeping? Hah. Thanks again and to tallpines for posting them. Jan in CO


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous quilts Terri! I'm so glad you figured out how to post them!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful work!!! Thank You for sharing, I love seeing other people works of art. Awesome!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Angie, that's called a strip twist. It's about the easiest and quickest quilt that you can piece together. The one with the batik's was given as a wedding gift(as was the basket and the brown and green log cabin).

Oh, I forgot, the special quilt measures about 85"x108" for those that might want to know. It should be received today.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh goodie - on the special quilt getting to it's home. Can't wait to see a post about it - I hope she's somewhat surprised.

Thank you again.

And thanks for the name of that other quilt, I may just have to give it a try.
Small for a new granddaughter that should be here in Nov.

Angie


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

You are so talented,


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

They are all beautiful and I can't wait until the special one is received!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL job !!! ..... I like the chickens ! ..........whats the name of the fall colored with the black vertical lines ?!?! ( 3rd from the bottom ) I'd like to do one of thoes !!!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

GREAT JOB!! Thank you so much for all your work..did you get a pic of the back?? you are wonderful because you made it possible to give all our heatfelt blocks with all our love to you know who!!!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, now that's inspirational! And I love your curly haired helpers! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

She got the quilt!:bouncy: I posted a few more pics of it on photobucket. There's one of the back(although you can't really tell, it has a light blue leaf pattern).

Miz Mary-I have no idea what the name of the scenery looking one is. I saw it in one of the catalogs I get and went to wacking. As soon as I saw the chicken fabric that quilt popped into my head and I had to make it(I didn't like the chicken fabric but love the quilt)

I'm partial to my little helpers too:grin:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Terri,
Do you have a list of all the ones for sale? I would love to find a handmade quilt for our master bedroom.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I could use one of the Cardinal quilts for a gift to my best friend. She adores Cardinals.
PM me if you might consider.
Anne


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh what gorgeous quilts and what inspiration you've given me! Thank you so much for sharing your beautiful pictures.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful work, Terri. Thank you for all the work on Melissa's quilt, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow....um..WOW! Those are all just gorgeous and you did a GREAT job on them!! Big pat on the back to you and thanks sooo much for sharing!!


----------

